# I'm Curious...



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 20, 2006)

Has anyone seen Brokeback Mountain yet?  I'm curious to hear your thoughts on what you thought about the movie - I think i'm a little bit let down then what I was expecting to get from the movie - not quite sure yet, beautifully set - but storyline not quite sure.


----------



## user2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I neeeeed to see it! Especially for my cutie of the year Jake Gyllenhaal and his hot pal Heath Ledger! *drools*


----------



## Peaches (Jan 20, 2006)

I want to see it because Jake Gyllenhall is freakin hot. Heath Ledger... not so hot. But I think its one of those movies you'd have to be in the mood to see. If that makes sense.


----------



## user2 (Jan 20, 2006)

Everytime I see that Jarhead preview I start to drool because he's soooooooooo frickin cute!!! Screw Kirsten, honey, come to me!!!


----------



## Moppit (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm going tomorrow night so I'll post what I thought of it.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 20, 2006)

Here are my two cents:

Firstly, it pisses me off that the previews (shown on tv) show nothing about it being a gay movie. They play it off like its going to be a straight love story and even show guys and girls kissing. To me, this is like tricking people into seeing it (thinking its one thing when its really not). Its just pushing the gay agenda. Thats wrong

Secondly, personally homosexuality is against my beliefs. I just really don't want to see two guys kissing (and I heard theres a sex scene, thats sick.) Plus, these actors (were) hot. Now I will never look at them the same way ever again.

This is just another ploy by Hollywood to push a liberal, atheist belief.

*I hope this doesnt upset anyone, I'm just voicing my opinion.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 20, 2006)

I dont understand how homosexuality (male, in this case) could be against your beliefs if you're female...



I'm all for guys if they want to be with guys. Got nothing to do with me. 

[JG & HL kissing & sexing would be hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]


----------



## karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Barring lack of consent and/or children/animals being involved, I fail to see how any consenting adult's sex life has anything to do with anyone else and/or their beliefs.
 Oh, but I'm yet another (straight, married, monogamous, with 2 children) liberal atheist. So what do I know? :roll:  



To answer the original question, I haven't seen the movie yet. I plan on buying the DVD whenever it comes out(no pun intended). 
However, I'm sure the movie itself is pretty tame in comparison to my(and my husband's) favourite TV show of all time: Queer As Folk.


----------



## Professor Fate (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *barbie_doll_713* 
_Here are my two cents:

Firstly, it pisses me off that the previews (shown on tv) show nothing about it being a gay movie. They play it off like its going to be a straight love story and even show guys and girls kissing. To me, this is like tricking people into seeing it (thinking its one thing when its really not). Its just pushing the gay agenda. Thats wrong

Secondly, personally homosexuality is against my beliefs. I just really don't want to see two guys kissing (and I heard theres a sex scene, thats sick.) Plus, these actors (were) hot. Now I will never look at them the same way ever again.

This is just another ploy by Hollywood to push a liberal, atheist belief.

*I hope this doesnt upset anyone, I'm just voicing my opinion._

 

so what's your take on movies like "the passion of the christ" and "the ten commandments"? or maybe the hundreds of religious right wing radio/television stations?

i also love your comment .."pushing the gay agenda".kind of like how the religious right push their agenda on anyone that will listen, like used car salesmen? do you really think that they tried to trick straight laced close minded right wingers into seeing this movie with 30 second long trailors? give me a break! anyone who turns on a television or a radio for 5 minutes a day could have heard that this movie hit the homosexual topic.

you sound just like the typical hypocritical religious right winger......you expect everyone to be open minded about your views but, you are close minded to others' views.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 21, 2006)

I want to see it really bad.


----------



## karen (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_so what's your take on movies like "the passion of the christ" and "the ten commandments"? or maybe the hundreds of religious right wing radio/television stations?

i also love your comment .."pushing the gay agenda".kind of like how the religious right push their agenda on anyone that will listen, like used car salesmen? do you really think that they tried to trick straight laced close minded right wingers into seeing this movie with 30 second long trailors? give me a break! anyone who turns on a television or a radio for 5 minutes a day could have heard that this movie hit the homosexual topic.

you sound just like the typical hypocritical religious right winger......you expect everyone to be open minded about your views but, you are close minded to others' views._

 
Judging by her age and her choice of words(common on FOX News and the like), I'd say she probably heard the phrase from her parents. 
No excuse, obviously, but ignorance needs a seed in order to be planted.

Whenever I read comments like hers, claiming that Brokeback doesn't present itself as a gay-themed film, I have to laugh. I mean, come ON! Everyone knows what that movie is about. And even if you didn't, who cares? Gay people don't get pissy when they go to a movie and get inundated with heterosexual love scenes. It's all people, people!
Reminds me of this:








That said, I don't worry _too_ much about people who hold those kind of archaic beliefs about gay people. I'm sure that, within a few years, they will go the way of those who used to think that black people shouldn't be allowed to mingle with white people. 
It's all rather silly, honestly. Unfortunately, it can also be a dangerous belief to hold.
 As well, one that will keep you from experiencing life to the fullest. A tiny world scrubbed of all of life's colour is no place I'd want to live.


----------



## aziajs (Jan 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_



_

 
I love The Boondocks!  LOL!!!

Well, I don't personally have a problem with homosexuality but I know a lot of people who do.  A lot of my friends have been raised in the church and are "religious".  It's what they have been taught from the beginning.  That doesn't bother me really.  Everyone has things they believe to be right and wrong.  What does bother me is as everything that goes along with that.  Unfortunately, as it's been touched on already, those people are HUGE hypocrites.  I have yet to meet a person who constantly talks about their beliefs and what's right and wrong who is as "religious", christian", or "spiritual" as they claim to be.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually asked a friend of mine about the movie and he suggested it strongly.  He is gay and I asked him if that provided any bias and he couldn't say.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 22, 2006)

Actually my parents dont keep up with stuff like movies, music, etc. They are too busy working. They saw the preview and were like, "O that looks good, lets see it." And I was like, "No, its about gay cowboys!" And that was the end of that. As for The Passion of the Christ and the Ten Commandemnts, obviously the title says what the movie is all about. Theres no tricking anyone into seeing it. Although I have been taught by pretty much everyone (family, teachers, peers) that homosexuality is wrong, I don't have a problem with it. I just don't want to see it. And I don't want soemone who is impressionable to go see it and think that that is normal. I still respect people who are gay and have friends who are gay, but I don't want to see them making out or having sex. Its not about religion for me. I have always just been disgusted at the thought of a girl/girl or guy/guy relationship. I'm not religious at all. And I'm not conservative by any means. Lets not make this thread about wheather homosexuality is "right". In todays world, the lines between right and wrong are so blurred.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 22, 2006)

Homosexuality is normal. 

This is real life. People are allowed to make whatever decisions they want about THEIR lives and shouldn't be shunned for it. People shouldn't look down on others for doing what comes naturally to them.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 22, 2006)

You know that ol' saying - " To each its own ".....  enough said.


----------



## pucci (Jan 23, 2006)

ha ha -tricking people into seeing it. Oh God.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Since when did movie titles have to reflect the content?
You're still young, my best advice to you is treat people how you want to be treated and don't judge people by who they are sexually attracted to.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_You know that ol' saying - " To each its own ".....  enough said._

 

Ditto!


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (Jan 23, 2006)

I've been dying to see this movie! I love my hottie Jake  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Vuitton Victim has the right idea, screw Kristen! Date me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha... As for the whole gay thing, I have absolutely no problem with it. Besides, isn't it like a book already anyway? I thought it was, and I know that there were tons of articles and such on it saying that it was a movie that was pretty much about two guys being homosexual. Or was I the only one who saw this?
Two of my very best friends are gay and I've been on outings with them when they're with their boyfriends and I'm completely comfortable with it. Maybe it's cause I'm in California (southern)where it's ok for people to be who they are. Like my cogs prof. said, California is a tidal wave of all the people who don't fit in in other places (he meant that in a good way mind you!). As for people saying that homosexuality is disgusting....well when someone says that, I think that they're disgusting for even saying that in the first place. I think of the whole, treat others how you would like to be treated thing. Anyway, this is such a hot button issue...so I won't talk about it anymore. 

By the way, I freakin' LOVE the Boondocks! I watch that show all the time! Ok I'm done.


----------



## jmdulock (Jan 23, 2006)

Most of Hollywood is Jewish, not Atheist. My religion doesn't recognize homosexuals either, but they exist and the world needs to get used to it. It's 2006! If you don't want to see the movie, then don't, but that's not going to make homosexuals go away.

I think of very rugged, manly men when I think of cowboys, so it would be interesting to see this interpretation. Not that gay men can't be manly but in my experience they usually are not.


----------



## tannny (Jan 23, 2006)

aha yeah jake is hot, i want to see this movie so badly! i hear its amazing! i keep hearing raves about it! hmm and kirstin, i saw her two nights ago rocking out at a concert, shes kinda cute, but eh, she dances funny.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucy In The Sky...* 
_Maybe it's cause I'm in California (southern)where it's ok for people to be who they are._

 
Lol! I'm from one of the most conservative cities in Southern CA. I don't really care if someone is gay, thats on them. I just don't want to see it. Whatever makes you happy, by all means. <- (Not meant for anyone, just in general)


----------



## rubixio (Jan 24, 2006)

Tricked by a movie title? Uh. What about every other movie with anyone gay in it ever? did the titles trick everyone then as well?


Either way, I believe the whole point of the movie was love (whether it be straight or homosexual). 

It didnt come here, since we dont really ever get anything besides family movies, but I'll rent it someday.


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 9, 2006)

lol @ the boondocks strip

i didn't go see it because it just looks like a love story and i get bored easily (lol obviously i know it is about two gay men and them being in love)....but i could care less if the movie is 'pushing the gay agenda' (i never knew ppls sexuality was an agenda) it just seemed boring but now with all this hype i want to go see it just to see what the big deal is

and about the previews not stating it was about homosexuality i call bs in canada one of the previews was a kissing scene on some stairs or something like that



peaches i second this --->[JG & HL kissing & sexing would be hot. ]



barbie_doll_713 i give you props for posting what you really feel i don't agree with any of what you said but props


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't really enjoy seeing gay people, but for some reason i would like to see this movie. the gay people you see on MTV dating shows give gay men a bad name (if you ever seen them you know what I mean.. everytime I see a gay one they are so nasty. they talk and act very trashy) IMO. My boyfriend refuses to watch this movie so I might rent it and watch it alone. If the kissing and stuff is too much I'll just fast forward.


----------



## laurenmo88 (Mar 9, 2006)

i saw it!!! BUT i walked out of the theatre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have no problem with homosexuality, i love everyone who's different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but oprah and all the world people (lol oprah, a world person!) said this would be a true love story, but to me it was all sex -  and even if it was a man and a woman i woulda left, too much sex doesnt make a good movie! especially when they play it to be a love story - its not! dont go see it in my opinion


----------

